# Suggestion for a plant weight?



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I want a weight I can tie to the plant with cotton thread and then bury deeply in the substrate to hold some buoyant plants down. It should be easy to tie thread to and be non-toxic to the tank as it may never get removed. Probably does not need to be that heavy as it will be well buried.

Thoughts?


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's my off-the-cuff ideas:
Rock (heavy, hard to tie to)
Plastic needlepoint stuff people use for moss walls (Not heavy, but should stay buried once you get it there)

(Disclaimer: I have no personal experience in the matter; I've just observed that some people put these things in their tanks without apparent harm.)


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I had a thought as well. Plastic poker chips. Drill two small holes to tie to and insert vertically, and then lay on bottom of the tank.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

This is what you need..http://www.plantguild.com/boloweights.html


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Are you wanting to weigh down stem plants snickle?

I get the plant weight strips. I cut them with my tin snips to a length of ± 1 inch. I fold this piece into a "U" shape. Then I place the "U" shaped piece near the bottom of the stem. Then I squeeze the plant weight strip just enough so that it holds on, but it doesn't crush the stem. Then plant it. They stay put very well. Then when you want to remove the plant; the plant weight usually comes up and you can reuse it.


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I use the plant weight strips on some of my plants. The challenging ones are Blyxa japonica and Eriocaulon cinereum


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

You could also maybe use one of those ceramic airstones for undergravel filters for a weight. Maybe drill a hole through it.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I actually have a product called Plant anchors. Its a soft plastic disk with two slots that cross like an X in the center where you push the stems or plant through it. Its non toxic. They are distributed by Florida Aquatic Nurseries and made by Plant in Place.


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

Do you have a link? I found these:

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Professional_Plant_Anchors_on_sale_reg_2_29_p/pr1325.htm

but the shipping is a bit much unless I need other stuff.



Robert Hudson said:


> I actually have a product called Plant anchors. Its a soft plastic disk with two slots that cross like an X in the center where you push the stems or plant through it. Its non toxic. They are distributed by Florida Aquatic Nurseries and made by Plant in Place.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't have mine up on my WEB site yet, but yeah thats the same product. You can get them from anyone who sells Florida Aquatic plants.


----------

